# Buddhism?



## buddhistsoldier88

Other than Sparky and myself , are there any other Buddhists or those who wish to know about Buddha and his teachings? Religious DISCUSSIONS are most welcome (this means CIVILIZED conversation).


----------



## Asa

I would love to hear more about Buddhism, it sounds like a very indepth peaceful faith, could you tell me more about it?


----------



## Sparky

Buddhists not suppose to keep mantids in the first place, but a monk told me that "Whatever you keep by your hands will die by your hands" So once you have it you might as well keep it and help it live through a long happy life or let it go.

well thats all i know about keeping invertabrates 8)


----------



## Asa

I kinda meant more about the faith in general.


----------



## Sparky

well thats part of it. Im glad someone started buddihsm thread. After all those christian threads, i was beggining to feel lonely


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

> I would love to hear more about Buddhism, it sounds like a very indepth peaceful faith, could you tell me more about it?


More than happy to Asa. It started With a prince of Nepal known today as Buddha which means Elightened One. Before the prince was born there was a prophecy that a boy with golden tinged skin would be born and one of 2 things would happen: he would be a great warrior or he would be a great spiritual leader. So the king of Nepal surrounded his new born son (the Buddha) with everything he could ever want and the prince never left the palace. One day the prince grew tired of being in the palace all the time so he took a servant for a walk with him in the towns of Nepal. They saw a Sick man. The young prince pointed to the sick man and said "What is wrong with that man?"

The servant replied "Master, that man is sick." And the prince grew sad and they continued.

Then they came upon a corpse and the prince again asked "What is wrong with that man?"

The servant said, "That man has died of sickness, sire." And the prince grew sadder still.

Then they came upon an old man begging for money but seemed to be truly happy. The prince once again had to know why and what.

The servant said he was a priest and had nothing but the clothes on his back and whatever money or food was given to him and lived a life of solitude and peace.

The prince left the palace as soon as he knew his son was born at the age of 29 to try to find a way of life of peace. He took the name of Buddha and kept his first name, Sidhartha. So after six years of a hard life he found the Way to be happy and came up tith the Eightfold Path:

1. _Right View _

2. Right Intention

3. *Right Speech *

4. Right Action

5. Right Livelihood

6. Right Effort Mental 

7. Right Mindfulness

8. Right Concentration

And the Four Noble Truths

1. Life means suffering.

2. The origin of suffering is attachment.

3. The cessation of suffering is attainable.

4. The path to the cessation of suffering.

This of course is only a small bit of Buddhism but a lot of info and i even cut it short :lol: hope you enjoy!!!!!


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

> well thats part of it. Im glad someone started buddihsm thread. After all those christian threads, i was beggining to feel lonely


Haha! you're welcome mate!! :lol:


----------



## Asa

> I would love to hear more about Buddhism, it sounds like a very indepth peaceful faith, could you tell me more about it?
> 
> 
> 
> More than happy to Asa. It started With a prince of Nepal known today as Buddha which means Elightened One. Before the prince was born there was a prophecy that a boy with golden tinged skin would be born and one of 2 things would happen: he would be a great warrior or he would be a great spiritual leader. So the king of Nepal surrounded his new born son (the Buddha) with everything he could ever want and the prince never left the palace. One day the prince grew tired of being in the palace all the time so he took a servant for a walk with him in the towns of Nepal. They saw a Sick man. The young prince pointed to the sick man and said "What is wrong with that man?"
> 
> The servant replied "Master, that man is sick." And the prince grew sad and they continued.
> 
> Then they came upon a corpse and the prince again asked "What is wrong with that man?"
> 
> The servant said, "That man has died of sickness, sire." And the prince grew sadder still.
> 
> Then they came upon an old man begging for money but seemed to be truly happy. The prince once again had to know why and what.
> 
> The servant said he was a priest and had nothing but the clothes on his back and whatever money or food was given to him and lived a life of solitude and peace.
> 
> The prince left the palace as soon as he knew his son was born at the age of 29 to try to find a way of life of peace. He took the name of Buddha and kept his first name, Sidhartha. So after six years of a hard life he found the Way to be happy and came up tith the Eightfold Path:
> 
> 1. _Right View _
> 
> 2. Right Intention Wisdom
> 
> 3. *Right Speech *
> 
> 4. Right Action Ethical Conduct
> 
> 5. Right Livelihood
> 
> 6. Right Effort Mental
> 
> 7. Right Mindfulness Development
> 
> 8. Right Concentration
> 
> And the Four Noble Truths
> 
> 1. Life means suffering.
> 
> 2. The origin of suffering is attachment.
> 
> 3. The cessation of suffering is attainable.
> 
> 4. The path to the cessation of suffering.
> 
> This of course is only a small bit of Buddhism but a lot of info and i even cut it short :lol: hope you enjoy!!!!!
Click to expand...

Did Buddha have any successors? Do you have anything like the Christian 'Mass'? What do you do for prayer?


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

As for successors the Buddha did not appoint any but the followers went their with seperate ways (after the Buddha died) to spread the word of Buddha. As for prayer not all Buddhists pray but rather chant. Some, such as Tibetan monks, do pray. Thereavada (traditionalists) such as me do not but as with all Buddhists meditate.


----------



## Asa

What do you meditate on?


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

> What do you meditate on?


Contrary to belief not all meditation is focused. Most is the opposite: not focused. you just let the knowledge of the world come to you and when you need to now something you will


----------



## Asa

So like Zen? You concentrate on nothing and find something?


----------



## Sparky

In Buddhism, any person who has awakened from the "sleep of ignorance" (by directly realizing the true nature of reality), without instruction, and teaches it to others is called a buddha

there are a few different kinds of buddhism as well.


----------



## Asa

What are the kinds?


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

:lol: you catch on quick! Try something. Just a simple Buddhist experience: try looking at something for what it is with NO thinking..no recognition..just SEE it


----------



## Asa

Cool. It's easiest with words and numbers for me. So working out that theory, wouldn' t newborns have more talent than a Buddha?


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

> Cool. It's easiest with words and numbers for me. So working out that theory, wouldn' t newborns have more talent than a Buddha?


I wouldnt say so..because as a baby grows they tend to forget...and its not so much a talent..more of a perspective. Try looking at your mantis using that


----------



## Asa

So what would a more indepth prayer be? Do you have a special structure for your prayer? Such as a Christian Church?


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

Like i said before, not all Buddhists pray. I am a Therevadan Buddhist (follow traditional teachings). Because I adopted the religion and no one from my family is Buddhist I have no "scruture". But i am structured. Make sense? I do not pray that is not in my branch of the religion.


----------



## Asa

Did the branches break off of eachother, or were they intended to be different, such as a variety of different kinds of priests in Christian religion.


----------



## robo mantis

Umm honestly i think its obsured to think that you can't keep bugs like mantids. Anyone that likes mantids shouldn't realy be into budduh.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

Well first, a Buddhist CAN and many HAVE kept mantids. A Buddhist monk captured a mantis AND even made a kung fu style out of it.

Asa, to answer your question, there were no big disagreements, but rather those who wanted to ADD parts of their culture to Buddhism, such as Zen also known as Chen to the Shaolin warrior-monks


----------



## Asa

How are your standings opposed to more 'violent' religions, as Muslims?


----------



## Sparky

> Umm honestly i think its obsured to think that you can't keep bugs like mantids. Anyone that likes mantids shouldn't realy be into budduh.


You CAN, that was just a long time ago. There are different kinds of buddhisms that restricts certain types of animals, what you keep will die in your hands. The monks were trying to prevent this from happening by

not letting people keep pets and there are some others that say we should keep them because they'll live longer and easier.


----------



## Asa

So are you not allowed to swat flies? That must be an inconvience...

I would agree more along the lines of a longer life.


----------



## padkison

There are great books on the subject. Check out Amazon.com or your local library. That's the best way to get insight into this philosophy.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

> How are your standings opposed to more 'violent' religions, as Muslims?


The religion Muslim is not bad or anything, but people took it too far. Even Buddhists. When they (that is to say Americans, i think) destroyed the 2 Buddha statues, a Buddhist monk walked into a town, dumped gasoline on HIMSELF and lit himself on fire. If Buddha had been around, he would have done nothing because Buddha understood that all things in time are gone. So if you have anything of Buddhist religion be respectful, yes but if something happens dont worry. Or if you have a family member pass and they have a load of Buddha statues, you can burn them and it is perfectly fine  (true story by the way&lt


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

> There are great books on the subject. Check out Amazon.com or your local library. That's the best way to get insight into this philosophy.


And yes there are, but thats why i started this discussion!


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

> What are the kinds?


Zen, Thervada (Tradition of the Elders), Tibet, Mahayana (which has little tradition) Pure land Buddhism, Nichiren Buddhism. All but Thervada are variants of Mahayana.


----------



## OGIGA

> How are your standings opposed to more 'violent' religions, as Muslims?


Muslims aren't violent, to my knowledge. Just some crazy people who call themselves Muslims did crazy thing. Can't say people who call themselves Christians didn't do crazy stuff too (crusades). If you research hard enough, you'll probably find that some people who call themselves Buddhists did crazy stuff too.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

> How are your standings opposed to more 'violent' religions, as Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> The religion Muslim is not bad or anything, but people took it too far. Even Buddhists. When they (that is to say Americans, i think) destroyed the 2 Buddha statues, a Buddhist monk walked into a town, dumped gasoline on HIMSELF and lit himself on fire. If Buddha had been around, he would have done nothing because Buddha understood that all things in time are gone. So if you have anything of Buddhist religion be respectful, yes but if something happens dont worry. Or if you have a family member pass and they have a load of Buddha statues, you can burn them and it is perfectly fine  (true story by the way&lt
Click to expand...

There you go OGIGIA


----------



## Asa

> How are your standings opposed to more 'violent' religions, as Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims aren't violent, to my knowledge. Just some crazy people who call themselves Muslims did crazy thing. Can't say people who call themselves Christians didn't do crazy stuff too (crusades). If you research hard enough, you'll probably find that some people who call themselves Buddhists did crazy stuff too.
Click to expand...

Not violent in the sense of the word, but they are a very easily offended people that will do a lot to get their way. I'm not saying Christians or Buddhists didn't do that stuff either, but there is not as much stuff happening violently. If that was true, Iraq might be a bit more safe...

So nothing in this life is supposed to matter to you? Like the perfect detachment?


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

> How are your standings opposed to more 'violent' religions, as Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims aren't violent, to my knowledge. Just some crazy people who call themselves Muslims did crazy thing. Can't say people who call themselves Christians didn't do crazy stuff too (crusades). If you research hard enough, you'll probably find that some people who call themselves Buddhists did crazy stuff too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not violent in the sense of the word, but they are a very easily offended people that will do a lot to get their way. I'm not saying Christians or Buddhists didn't do that stuff either, but there is not as much stuff happening violently. If that was true, Iraq might be a bit more safe...
> 
> So nothing in this life is supposed to matter to you? Like the perfect detachment?
Click to expand...

Interesting lil tid bit of religious fun: Buddhism never fought a war to establish itself. The Samurai of Japan did and that was over politics, not religion.

As to the possesion, yes and no. Buddha said the soul went through 3 stages: Materialistic, hard working, and Nirvana or total happiness. As of right now I'm (personally) in the first stage and it will be many lifetimes before a change... Those who prefer to work hard are not too far from Nirvana.

As to being safe in Iraq, isnt America even more or just as dangerous? Cars, gangs, drugs, wild animals (including aggressive dogs), misunderstandings causing violence? 8)


----------



## Asa

At least there aren't terrorists from every corner ready to shoot you down. Or military squads of young boys marching to their deaths. :wink:

You say you're a soldier. How is that possible with your faith?


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

> At least there aren't terrorists from every corner ready to shoot you down. Or military squads of young boys marching to their deaths. :wink: You say you're a soldier. How is that possible with your faith?


In the Army (and the other branches) there is more to being a soldier than killing. The Shaolin Monks of China are Buddhist and have been practicing kung fu for 1500 years and practice with "live" weapons. They could easily kill if they wanted to. But they fight and train to acheive Nirvana.

A soldier is trained to kill, yes, but not all are required to do so. I'm what is called a Mental Health Specialist. I (will when I get done with basic and AIT [Advanced Indiviual Training]) be taking care of those who have mental problems such as addictions, those who cant funtion properly, etc. I'll learn emergency health procedures etc. And I will be a Soldier.

What you say about the young boys...didnt think of that :lol: 8)


----------



## Rick

> At least there aren't terrorists from every corner ready to shoot you down. Or military squads of young boys marching to their deaths. :wink: You say you're a soldier. How is that possible with your faith?
> 
> 
> 
> In the Army (and the other branches) there is more to being a soldier than killing. The Shaolin Monks of China are Buddhist and have been practicing kung fu for 1500 years and practice with "live" weapons. They could easily kill if they wanted to. But they fight and train to acheive Nirvana.
> 
> A soldier is trained to kill, yes, but not all are required to do so. I'm what is called a Mental Health Specialist. I (will when I get done with basic and AIT [Advanced Indiviual Training]) be taking care of those who have mental problems such as addictions, those who cant funtion properly, etc. I'll learn emergency health procedures etc. And I will be a Soldier.
> 
> What you say about the young boys...didnt think of that :lol: 8)
Click to expand...

Was going to ask if you were in the military. As you may know I was in the Army for 8 years. Got out in 03. Nothing to add to this conversation really but thought I would mention it since you were going in.


----------



## Asa

Oh. A Mental health specialist. I see...


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

> At least there aren't terrorists from every corner ready to shoot you down. Or military squads of young boys marching to their deaths. :wink: You say you're a soldier. How is that possible with your faith?
> 
> 
> 
> In the Army (and the other branches) there is more to being a soldier than killing. The Shaolin Monks of China are Buddhist and have been practicing kung fu for 1500 years and practice with "live" weapons. They could easily kill if they wanted to. But they fight and train to acheive Nirvana.
> 
> A soldier is trained to kill, yes, but not all are required to do so. I'm what is called a Mental Health Specialist. I (will when I get done with basic and AIT [Advanced Indiviual Training]) be taking care of those who have mental problems such as addictions, those who cant funtion properly, etc. I'll learn emergency health procedures etc. And I will be a Soldier.
> 
> What you say about the young boys...didnt think of that :lol: 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was going to ask if you were in the military. As you may know I was in the Army for 8 years. Got out in 03. Nothing to add to this conversation really but thought I would mention it since you were going in.
Click to expand...

Just signed up 2008-12-06. What was your MOS Rick? And any tips for basic heading to FT. Benning :shock:


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

> Oh. A Mental health specialist. I see...


Little lost?


----------



## Asa

Well, it wasn't what I expected...


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

what were you expecting?


----------



## sufistic

Interesting discussion.

I'm Muslim and I do agree that there are a lotta close-minded Muslims (especially Arabs) who tend to indulge in purely tribalistic matters and then shift the blame to Islam itself.

Arabs makeup only 10% of the whole Muslim population by the way. I've lived in Yemen for a year and I saw first-hand how these Arabs maintain their fierce tribal culture, and believe me, it has nothing to do with Islam.

Oh and Rick, I was in the army for 2 years (Infantry FTW). National Service is compulsory in Singapore for those who've reached 18 years of age.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

> Interesting discussion.I'm Muslim and I do agree that there are a lotta close-minded Muslims (especially Arabs) who tend to indulge in purely tribalistic matters and then shift the blame to Islam itself.
> 
> Arabs makeup only 10% of the whole Muslim population by the way. I've lived in Yemen for a year and I saw first-hand how these Arabs maintain their fierce tribal culture, and believe me, it has nothing to do with Islam.
> 
> Oh and Rick, I was in the army for 2 years (Infantry FTW). National Service is compulsory in Singapore for those who've reached 18 years of age.


I hope your are not offended. I did not have any intention of the convo to shift to Muslims.


----------



## sufistic

No no bro! I'm not offended at all! Hehe.

This is an open discussion. People have the right to share their opinions, and if I were from the outside looking in, I might think that Islam is a violent religion too.

Too bad we have a lotta extremists.

Also, I must say I admire Buddhism due to its similarities to Sufism. You ever heard of it bro?


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

Even Buddhism had one...But he killed himself rather than others...soldiers destroyed two Buddha statues (which is fine btw) and a monk was so grieved he dumped gasoline on himself and then lit himself on fire! :shock: People killing eachother in the name of God and their countries were like "###### ARE YOU DOING?!" then the monk was sitting in a lotus position (look it up...) and said "Making you deal with your sh*t." (gotta love Robin Williams"


----------



## Rick

> At least there aren't terrorists from every corner ready to shoot you down. Or military squads of young boys marching to their deaths. :wink: You say you're a soldier. How is that possible with your faith?
> 
> 
> 
> In the Army (and the other branches) there is more to being a soldier than killing. The Shaolin Monks of China are Buddhist and have been practicing kung fu for 1500 years and practice with "live" weapons. They could easily kill if they wanted to. But they fight and train to acheive Nirvana.
> 
> A soldier is trained to kill, yes, but not all are required to do so. I'm what is called a Mental Health Specialist. I (will when I get done with basic and AIT [Advanced Indiviual Training]) be taking care of those who have mental problems such as addictions, those who cant funtion properly, etc. I'll learn emergency health procedures etc. And I will be a Soldier.
> 
> What you say about the young boys...didnt think of that :lol: 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was going to ask if you were in the military. As you may know I was in the Army for 8 years. Got out in 03. Nothing to add to this conversation really but thought I would mention it since you were going in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just signed up 2008-12-06. What was your MOS Rick? And any tips for basic heading to FT. Benning :shock:
Click to expand...

I was a 21B, Combat Engineer Airborne. Make sure you're in reasonable shape prior to going. When you get there keep your mouth shut, do as you're told, and always be in the right uniform in the right place and at the right time. Sadly its got a lot easier in the last few years than it used to be with a lot more freedoms.


----------



## Asa

> No no bro! I'm not offended at all! Hehe.This is an open discussion. People have the right to share their opinions, and if I were from the outside looking in, I might think that Islam is a violent religion too.
> 
> Too bad we have a lotta extremists.
> 
> Also, I must say I admire Buddhism due to its similarities to Sufism. You ever heard of it bro?


Ooh oooh!! Muslim!! I want to hear more about Muslim too. You should make another post with that...


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

No i must say i have never heard of Sufism...what is it?


----------



## Sparky

yea is anybody here muslim? if you are you should start a new thread

oh, Adam I got another ritual band~!


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

> yea is anybody here muslim? if you are you should start a new threadoh, Adam I got another ritual band~!


Nice 8) what was this one for?


----------



## Sparky

for multiple things.


----------



## Greenmanbacchus

> I would love to hear more about Buddhism, it sounds like a very indepth peaceful faith, could you tell me more about it?


Hey, Asa  My _M. religiosa _still got stubby legs and to top it off she failed her wing molt and needed her wings snipped. She's gettin' along fine though, just the same, fat and happy...thanks for all your help  

As to buddhism, you might enjoy this link:

http://www.virtualology.com/virtualmuseumo...tamabuddha.com/

GMB


----------



## Sparky

aw you kinda ruined the whole personal, story sharing thing


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

i became buddhist 4 years ago. I learned about it in school and it suited my ideas as they already were. i learned more and more and the more i learned the more i reliazed it was for me and did what Buddha said someone should do when they want to be Buddhist: Follow the teachings and believe them.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

> At least there aren't terrorists from every corner ready to shoot you down. Or military squads of young boys marching to their deaths. :wink: You say you're a soldier. How is that possible with your faith?
> 
> 
> 
> In the Army (and the other branches) there is more to being a soldier than killing. The Shaolin Monks of China are Buddhist and have been practicing kung fu for 1500 years and practice with "live" weapons. They could easily kill if they wanted to. But they fight and train to acheive Nirvana.
> 
> A soldier is trained to kill, yes, but not all are required to do so. I'm what is called a Mental Health Specialist. I (will when I get done with basic and AIT [Advanced Indiviual Training]) be taking care of those who have mental problems such as addictions, those who cant funtion properly, etc. I'll learn emergency health procedures etc. And I will be a Soldier.
> 
> What you say about the young boys...didnt think of that :lol: 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was going to ask if you were in the military. As you may know I was in the Army for 8 years. Got out in 03. Nothing to add to this conversation really but thought I would mention it since you were going in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just signed up 2008-12-06. What was your MOS Rick? And any tips for basic heading to FT. Benning :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was a 21B, Combat Engineer Airborne. Make sure you're in reasonable shape prior to going. When you get there keep your mouth shut, do as you're told, and always be in the right uniform in the right place and at the right time. Sadly its got a lot easier in the last few years than it used to be with a lot more freedoms.
Click to expand...

Well thats just to keep the soldiers sane while we're losing soldiers. Suicide rates have gone up a sh*t load in the past 25 years. And I'm sure ill be taking care of the soldiers. Mental Health Specialist


----------

